# Home sperm check - do you see a line? Is it enough for this check?



## alon_lon (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi,

I did a sperm check with the home kit.
They say that even a faint line is a line and means at least 20 million sperm count.

I think I see a faint line.
What do you think? does it mean a line or not?
Does this very faint line enough? (in matter of sperm count only, of course, no other parameters)

Thanks


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm unfamiliar with these tests but yes I can see a line - I hope that's a good thing?

Blue


----------



## alon_lon (Feb 13, 2016)

Blueestone said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with these tests but yes I can see a line - I hope that's a good thing?
> 
> Blue


I also hope..
they say in the instructions that "your test result is positive, no matter how faint the line is or how the Test Line compares to the Control Line.".
So I hope this means that my result of very faint line is ok.. 
Thanks


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Good luck!

Also how did u manage to put a photo up? I've never been able to!
Blue


----------

